# 3 BDRM Sept 15th for week, beach resort,Orlando,dvc,any Florida resort



## ibe555666 (Aug 1, 2017)

looking for this week at any nice FL resort, 3 bedroom for a week, can be Orlando, beach, either coast, keys, send what you have.
thanks, steve


----------



## Cedartree105 (Aug 2, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## Renzo (Aug 2, 2017)

ibe555666 said:


> looking for this week at any nice FL resort, 3 bedroom for a week, can be Orlando, beach, either coast, keys, send what you have.
> thanks, steve


Some 3 bedrooms are for 8, and some 2 bedrooms too. Does it have to be a 3 bedrooms? Cypress point resort has 3 bedrooms, let me know


----------



## ibe555666 (Aug 2, 2017)

YES 3 BEDROOM REQUIRED....


----------



## Cedartree105 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yes it's a 3br and I have it available


----------



## ibe555666 (Aug 6, 2017)

not needed.....all set...thanks all for your help


----------



## tscofl (Sep 13, 2017)

ibe555666 said:


> not needed.....all set...thanks all for your help



May I ask what you are paying?  Thanks.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 16, 2017)

If you rent to this guy, be sure to get paid in full in advance.

Right, Steve?


----------

